# Livestock Guardian PUPPIES - 4 days Old



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Four days ago I was blessed with a litter of 9 Puppies; 5 Boys and 4 Girls.
They are Great Pyrenees x Bulgarian Karakachan

They are chubby, vigorous and healthy little guardians 

Here they are:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/a ... a70582.jpg


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Two of these little darlings are already spoken for. They are going to Maine to guard herd of cows. 
Pups will be available to new homes in about 6-8 weeks.

My goal is to find experienced livestock owners, who know what LGD is.
It would break my heart if somebody buy puppy on impulse, just because it looks cuddly at a young age and later on, when pup become a big dog, someone throw him away as inconvenience. This is lifetime commitment.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/a ... ings-1.jpg


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Too cute!! We are hoping to breed our GP late this year on her next heat...we have two pure Gp's....we already have lots of people interested so I think all pups will be mostly spoken for once born...Good luck in selling them!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww they are so cute. If I had a bigger farm I so would get one.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I WANT A LGD SO BAD! But not enough room and not enough time...someday...I hope they all find great homes!


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you!
I hope so, I hope so...
Received few e-mails, but nobody was asking any valid, LGD related questions. Mostly people were focusing on colors/design of spots ~LOL~
and that is not giving me any confidence as to their knowledge or ability to handle this kind of dogs.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I just read about the Bulgarian Karakachan dogs on Wikipedia (honestly, I never even heard about them before) and it sounds like this mix would be a fantastic LGD! Not to mention, it looks like they will be beautiful dogs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

THANK YOU 

My Maine Buyers (or should I say "Traders", because husband is going to paint my house :chin: ) made their choice today; They taking 1 Male the one with "8" on its back and 1 Female with the Brown Heart on her skull.
Puppies will be having wonderful Home! They have 20 something Acres and calves...Just perfect.

7 to go.....


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! Congrats! What beautiful pups!
Best of luck finding good homes with jobs for them. ^-^


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Whereabouts are you?

What price are you looking at?

We've been having some issues with wild animals lately, and I'd love to get an LGD to keep the goats and chickens safe . . . especially the little ND babies


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on the Forum sooner to see and answer your question.
My Zip Code is 12789 NY not that far from CT border.

Puppies are 7 days today. They growing in my eyes! they looking like a fat noodles... ha ha

All Girls are spoken for!
-One of these girls is going to Northern NYS to Jesse's farm (our Member here)
- One is going to Maine to calves farm
- One is going to be a Companion-House Pet! Middletown, NY area.

So, we have 5 very handsome Boys left! They look stronger and fatter then all these girls.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

DavyHollow,
In my previous post I forgot to answer your question about the price.
It is $250/per pup
Everything is posted in details on my web site here:
My Web Page

Before I have these LGD's I was also losing chickens and ducks....
And now, I'm not even bothering to close chicken coop for the night and not one chicken is missing.
These dogs have excellent smell - they can sense predator from mile away and bark or chase him away, before he even attempt to come closer.

I'm already introducing puppies to poultry. When they start walking I will introduce them to goats.
Puppies are inside of that Dog House. I covered the doors with a blankets, because we been having bitter cold lately.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Boogers, I was hoping for a girl. BUT a boy would work too. I'll talk to my folks and see if I can convince them an LGD is a good investment.  

How big do you expect the mix to get? I know great Pyr are big guys, but I don't know the other.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Karakachan is slightly smaller then GP, so these puppies could also be slightly smaller then Misha is.

I made VIDEO of these boogers today


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow glad to meet someone else with a Bulgarian Karakachan.
We imported ours in 2009 and he has been the best investment we have ever made.

Too bad you are having your girl spayed since they are so rare here, but I understand. I have been looking for the right girl to breed our Fritz to for several years, but it has been a long hard road. We are actually talking about saving up the 20K and importing another from the same shepherd in Turkey.

Those should be big protectors, Fritz just went in for his check-up and he weighed 145lbs.....too many hamburgers from the kids.

His greatest trick is to jump the 6' kennel fence from a sitting position and clear it without touching the metal. Comes in handy for his job here. Visitors are amazed. He was the easiest LGD we have ever trained, show him what we want and he does it forever with no flaws. Everyday we walked him around the farm perimeter for the first 6 months as part of his training and now everything in is his and he keeps everything out/OUT. Kinda funny finding fawns in with our kids that are born on the farm and Fritz guarding them from the does who are snorting and stomping at him to get them back. Once we open gates and reunite everyone though, he goes about his business. 

They are a slow to mature breed though, Fritz is just now growing out of his puppyness. We have found that the breed does not take well to corrections and have seen many dogs destroyed from ever working well because someone had a hard hand in training.



PS link to puppies did not work here for me


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

> "His greatest trick is to jump the 6' kennel fence from a sitting position and clear it without touching the metal. "


Ha ha ....I'm envisioning that!

Natural Beauty Farm,
I'm not in it for the money. It is not easy to place animals in good homes.
Every day I'm reading how many dogs are suffering....I just love them too much...and I will do what's best for them.
This breeding was only one time deal, to see if I can achieve the desired result; part of GP and part of Kar. traits. GP is too mellow (too sweet) and Kar. is little too dominant....I hope the babies will possess better balanced quality.

Glad to meet you as well!
Which Link are you referring to? 
If you talking about Milenka-as a baby on a bottom by my Signature, that's only a picture.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

To the person who sent me "Private Message"

I did replied to the E-mail which the message came from, because I do not have the privilege to reply through this web site yet.
I need to post some more ...


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

We have only 1 Boy left!
All others are Sold/Spoken for.

I took a VIDEO of them today - at 15 Days Old.
VIDEO

Little first-born is getting first Guarding lesson. Better sooner then later


----------

